# Didn't loose any suction



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all, I have a cheap Delta DC that i was considering crap canning but after a little TLC and a few sewer fittings i believe i'll keep the ole gal. The intake on it is on the top which after connecting a flexable hose to it which had a sharp 90 degree bend seemed to make me loose a lot of suction. I bought 4-4" St. 45 fitting and a 90 for the bottom added a couple of pieces of pipe and fired the DC up, didn't seem to loose much if any suction. I'll post a picture as soon as i get everything glued. Just thought i would share. Thanks for reading and Have a Nice Day.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Got pics of that rig? Depending on the model, you might be able to flip the motor around so that the motor is on top, the intake on bottom (50-760 and 50-720 leap to mind). 

Remember bends, and ridges such as in flex hose, are NOT the friends of air flow...


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Remember bends, and ridges such as in flex hose, are NOT the friends of air flow...[/QUOTE]



DB I understand what you are saying, that is why i am doing what i did. I know bends aren't friendly either but i think what i have done so far with smooth pipe instead of the flexable hose will help hold what static pressure my DC creates. I will post some pics when i get time and that might explain it better than my posts. The reason i started this thread was that maybe it might help someone else that is in the same situation as i am, wanting a great DC system but don't have the funds to take out of the household budget to put towards a GREAT DC system.


----------

